# JSF Weiterleitung funktioniert einfach nicht



## akchill (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bitte um hilfe... 

Ich will einfach nur eine Navigationsweiterleitung machen.

In der Faces Config ist das Bean angegeben:

	<managed-bean>
		<managed-bean-name>iphoneBean</managed-bean-name>
		<managed-bean-class>model.beans.iPhoneJSFBean</managebean-class>
		<managed-bean-scope>session</managed-bean-scope>
	</managed-bean>

und die Navigationsregel

	<navigation-rule>
		<navigation-case>
			<from-outcome>phone</from-outcome>
			<to-view-id>/pages/iphonedetailpage.xhtml</to-view-id>
			<redirect />
		</navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule>

und hier der t:commandlink 

<t:commandLink actionlistener="#{iPhoneBean.doDetail}" action="#{iPhoneBean.doDetail}">
<h:graphicImage id="image1" value="http://10.190/medias/8452515375885072.jpg"width="300" height="160" /> 
</t:commandLink>

und hier die Methode:

 public String doDetail() {
    	System.out.println("hallo");
        return "phone";
    }


Ich würde mich riesig über ein Lösungsansatz freuen. Fehlermeldung gibt es keine.. ich versteh es einfach nicht. 

Grüße


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (17. Mai 2011)

Wennd u JSF 2.0 benutzt, musst du die bean nicht registrieren. Du kannst auch mit Annotationen arbeiten. 

Einfach :


```
@ManagedBean
@SessionScoped
public class nameDerBean {
  
    
}
```

Brauchst du unbedingt den actionlistener ? Du kannst doch theoretisch alles in der action abarbeiten, zumal es die gliche Methode ist ? iPhoneBean.doDetail ?

versuchs mal mit :


```
<t:commandLink action="#{iPhoneBean.doDetail}">
<h:graphicImage id="image1" value="http://10.190/medias/8452515375885072.jpg"width="300" height="160" />
</t:commandLink>
```

Oder wenn du keine funktion in der Navigation brauchst, sprich wenn beim klicken nix abgearbeitet sondern nur navigiert wird, mit :


```
<t:commandLink action="/pages/iphonedetailpage.xhtml">
<h:graphicImage id="image1" value="http://10.190/medias/8452515375885072.jpg"width="300" height="160" />
</t:commandLink>
```

EDIT:

Mir ist dein Fehler nun aufgefallen:

du musst der faces-config auch sagen, für welche seite die Navigation definiert werden soll:


```
<navigation-rule>
  <from-view-id>/Die_aktuelle_Seite.xhtml</from-view-id>
  <navigation-case>
    <from-outcome>phone</from-outcome>
    <to-view-id>/die_andere_seite.xhtml</to-view-id>
  </navigation-case>
</navigation-rule>
```


----------



## stormqueen (17. Mai 2011)

Ist dein commandLink innerhalb eines h:form? Daran könnte es evtl. auch noch liegen


----------

